# Parallel port busy; will retry in 30 seconds

## Selecter

Cups stops printing and tell me that "parralel port is busy...". I've been waiting for minutes... still nothing.

Who has experienced this and solved...? Please help.

printer: samsung-ML1210

cups-1.1.20

foomatic-3.0.0.20031018

Command used to configure printing: foomatic-configure -s cups -p Samsung-ML-1210 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n Samsung-ML-1210 -d gdi

Just setting /dev/lp0 doesn't work, but did before.

----------

## Selecter

Downgraded...

----------

## pubecon

I find that

rmmod lp  && rmmod parport_pc && rmmod parport

modprobe parport

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

does the trick. not a fix, but a way round it

----------

## danielrendall

I was having the same trouble with an HP LaserJet 5 - it would print a few pages and then hang. CUPS would report "Parallel port busy, retrying in 30 seconds" and the printer would typically say "Data received" on its LCD display, suggesting that it was waiting for more.

After an afternoon of swearing, I discovered this thread: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0109.0/0333.html

The upshot of it is that I've compiled parallel port support as a module (I'm on 2.6.3), and in my modules.autoload I have:

parport_pc irq=auto,dma=auto

Checking /proc/interrupts and / or using

```

dmesg | grep parport

```

suggests that it's using IRQ 7.

Now, I don't know much or anything about interrupts and things, but I do know that it's just printed a 9 page document whereas previously it would have hung at around page 2 or 3, so I'm hoping that I'm at least on the right track. I'll post again if the problem reappears.

----------

## pubecon

cool, and thanks for posting what you did as well as the url to where you found it.

the number of times I've found a potential solution in the forums and it's just been a dead link....

----------

